
Uber engineers are looking to leave(court case puts the company future in limbo) - djug
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/10/15578660/uber-self-driving-jobs-employees-alphabet-lawsuit-anthony-levandowski
======
fakenews
Since when is vague heresay and speculation considered news?

"Some of the startup’s engineers are actively looking to get out of the
company, according to multiple sources."

This could apply to any tech company, both successful and going through a
rough patch.

This should only be news if the number of engineers looking to leave is
significantly out of line with historical averages, and there is no proof of
that here. Any journalist who cares to look will find disaffected engineers at
every company.

It's crap journalism like this that has given the fake news meme any staying
power.

